# Paint Chip Tool



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Guys

As you know I am passionate about stone chips and filling them properly with factory paint rather than water based smart repair paint.

So I have been using this nifty tool fora few weeks and I just cannot recommend it enough. I'll put link below.

So there have been a few questions recently on stone chip repairs recently, I thought I would let you guys know how to get a perfect finish.

1. Order factory paint from dealer rather than Halfords as metallic flake may be wrong.
2. Clean out chip with ****tail stick with either IPA or Vodka, Gin etc. Do not use pre wax cleaner the paint will not stick.
3. Mix a blob pfpaint with half a blob of clear coat, most important as you cannot add clear to the top of the chip as it will all sand off.
4. Using a ****tail chip fill the chip.
5. If it sinks a bit add a bit more, but try to keep repair paint off origional paint.
6. Aim for a nipple like appearance.
7. Allow to cure for 3-4 hours or use a heat gun/hairdryer to speed this up.
8. Once cured shave off the top, then gradually shave off more till about almost close to origional paint.
9. Add more paint/clear if a few dimples.
10. Apply more heat or allow to cure for a day.
11. Wet sand spot with 2500 grit paper.
12. Again fill any dimples with paint and shave again.
13. Finish wet sanding with 3000 grit till blended.
14. Polish out any marks.

This technique will allow good quality stone chip repairs that I can make invisible, takes time but it a permanent repair and just as tough as the paint.

Just remember to mix the clear with the paint.

the paint shaving tool is this little beauty. http://www.power-tec.co.uk/search.asp?search=run+razor

Good luck repairing your chips. Any questions you can always text me.

Steve :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which clear do you recommend please Steve?

Thanks for sharing, makes life so much easier shaving it off like that. Great idea.


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

How do you sand it down w/out the sandpaper touching the surrounding paintwork?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics please! Otherise, thanks  I've got one or two I'm keen to fill in. I really need to sort out some rear arch guards


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dannyson said:


> How do you sand it down w/out the sandpaper touching the surrounding paintwork?


You can't, that's near impossible to do, but at least using this method it keeps sanding to a minimum


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dannyson said:


> How do you sand it down w/out the sandpaper touching the surrounding paintwork?


You still hit the origional paint but not as much, but you do have to blend the finish.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Pics please! Otherise, thanks  I've got one or two I'm keen to fill in. I really need to sort out some rear arch guards


Doing a training course this Sunday so will try for some pics, day to day I am so busy I do not have time to take pics!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Which clear do you recommend please Steve?
> 
> Thanks for sharing, makes life so much easier shaving it off like that. Great idea.


Any Russ. Most manufacturers will supply clear, but I tend to mix with VW group clear as it is nice and hard and seems to flash off quite fast, so faster repairs.

Just go to any VW dealer and buy a pot of clear.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Can this method be used on plastic bumpers? Or is it just suitable for metal panels?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive always wondered about how people remove paint with a blade.

That looks great and ill defo be getting one :thumb:

Nearly finished fixing the damage from the eggs a while back but this will be handy for next time.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Danny B said:


> Can this method be used on plastic bumpers? Or is it just suitable for metal panels?


Yes but can only use the blade on the flat bits.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers for that! I have some stone chip repairs I never got around to finishing (they have paint, but got fed up of sanding down lol.

That looks like a very handy tool


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> You still hit the origional paint but not as much, but you do have to blend the finish.


hi how do u blend the finish


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

An alternative?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for this....I have found that paints4u are pretty good matches for the paint, except silver - that always seem to be a problem..... 

The more guides the better as far as stone chips go!

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Thanks for this....I have found that paints4u are pretty good matches for the paint, except silver - that always seem to be a problem.....
> 
> The more guides the better as far as stone chips go!
> 
> :thumb:


I forgot paints4u, matches off them have always been spot on.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can get hold of audi oem touch in kits with original paint and vag clear included.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great guide, thanks :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Frost do one of those tools as well. Not sure if it compares exactly, but just remembered seeing one on their site: http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=8376&frostProductName=Run Razor


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Viper said:


> Frost do one of those tools as well. Not sure if it compares exactly, but just remembered seeing one on their site: http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=8376&frostProductName=Run Razor


Just ordered on of these, so I'll let you know if they're of decent quality when I make use of it with Mirror Finish's guide.

All I need now is a practice panel! :speechles 

Also worked out a bit cheaper than the other one.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

found one on ebay too http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390248260419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think they are all the same, think mine was £8 at trade discount.

3M used to make a paint nipper but cannot find one on their web site now. Have used pencil sharpener blades turned upside down before. But this seems to be the best untill I invent my own and make millions of ££££.....hopefully!!!!!

But does make stone chips a doddle and that is all I have been doing all week for weeks now. I must be upsetting Chips Away as I am digging their crud paint out and doing it the Mirror Finish way!!!!! Plus recommendations from people.

Did like the tip on lighter fluid as well, got a few tine from Tesco tonight.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wish I knew about this tool a few months back, would have saved me making the mistake of sanding to far, now have black plastic showing doh.


----------



## Noodle999 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for this, I'm about to embark on my first proper repairs and this tool sounds like a godsend!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive been after one of these for a while after seeing it being used by a pro, was pleasently surprised when this thread came up, thanx alot! :thumb: 

Oh and ive just placed an order at frost's.. :thumb:


----------

